

A brief history of lost civilizations - oreilly
http://floobynooby.blogspot.com/2011/03/10-civilizations-that-mysteriously.html

======
drallison
If you enjoyed this article, you might want to look into the work of Joseph
Tainter (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Tainter>) and read his book, The
Collapse of Complex Societies, [http://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Complex-
Societies-Studies-Arc...](http://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Complex-Societies-
Studies-Archaeology/dp/052138673X).

